# Bow hunter class stabilizer weights



## mpgavin87 (Oct 21, 2011)

2 in front and 4 out back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

12 out front, 13 on the back


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

18-24oz out front, about 13oz out back on a 15” bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gavintanouye (Oct 9, 2017)

3 oz. up front and 6 in the back on a short 8" bar.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 30, 2017)

I can only get 4oz on my front 10" (with a QD) before it exceeds the 12" limit. That's using a LCA 3oz tungsten along with a 1oz Bee Stinger weight.

I have 13oz on my 8" back bar.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm running 1oz up front 10in with quick disconnect I'm under 12in. An 5oz in the back with a 8in.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm currently planning to shoot my first ASA pro/am at foley. I'm set up with a back bar but had to go WAY short to try and meet the " 6" from the back of the riser below the handle" rule. Am I reading that wrong, or missing something? I've had to make a funky shaped mount to be able to get a 6" bar and weights short enough to meet that criteria the way I am reading it. 
Let me know if I am missing something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

In ASA, the 6” rule is measured straight back towards the string from the riser. So you can run an 8” (or even longer) bar from the front attachment, angle it down and out, and still not break the 6” plane. Does that make sense? Say your bow has a 6” brace height, as long as your back bar doesn’t cross that line when veiwed from the side, you are good. If you try to run, say, a 15” back bar that hangs down below your cam, you may get questioned. But with an 8” bar, you shouldn’t have any problems.


Keep in mind that some of the setups you see here may be for bowhunter class in an organization other than ASA. For instance in NFAA, the front bar can’t exceed 12”, but there is no restriction on back bar. I shoot BHFS in NFAA, and run an 8” front bar with weights and QDC that finishes just over 10”, with a 10” back bar plus weights that is closer to 12”


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

CamoQuest said:


> In ASA, the 6” rule is measured straight back towards the string from the riser. So you can run an 8” (or even longer) bar from the front attachment, angle it down and out, and still not break the 6” plane. Does that make sense? Say your bow has a 6” brace height, as long as your back bar doesn’t cross that line when veiwed from the side, you are good. If you try to run, say, a 15” back bar that hangs down below your cam, you may get questioned. But with an 8” bar, you shouldn’t have any problems.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that some of the setups you see here may be for bowhunter class in an organization other than ASA. For instance in NFAA, the front bar can’t exceed 12”, but there is no restriction on back bar. I shoot BHFS in NFAA, and run an 8” front bar with weights and QDC that finishes just over 10”, with a 10” back bar plus weights that is closer to 12”


Ahhh. Gotcha. So essentially can't exceed 6" horizontally at a perpendicular distance from the riser just below the handle. (Assuming the bow is verticle) 
That helps a lot and makes more aense. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

